# Yes, I did need a drum sander



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

I have such tool envy right now!


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I concur. I have the smaller Jet 10-20 that I use mostly in my box work. Seems I'm always resawing pieces, or making banding, lines or the like, and I would hate to make do without the little sander. I guess I would say it has become indispensable. Getting pieces to the right thickness and proportion to fit the box is critical, and It's much harder to do without the sander. Great product.
Roger


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for such and excellent, well written, review.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I feel the same way. The walnut lumber I bought at Rockler last year was just a hair over 3/4". Not wanting to go much thinner, I ran all the boards through my Jet 16-32 and got all the boards flat and parallel for my Chippendale Small Chest. I especially like the way the drawer fronts came out, flat and even up against the case, and right on at 3/4"!! But you're right, it's a slug!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Drum sanders are definitely worth the money. I bought the Jet 22-44 drum sander almost a year ago and it has been invaluable. I first thought the larger model was bigger than I needed until I got some 22" bubinga. Then I realized the value of the extra capacity. Sure, I could have made one pass and then flipped direction and sanded from the other side but I would rather have too much machine than not enough.
Either choice, it is a great machine.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great review….lots of great information. Nothing beats drum/wide belt sanders…the most used machines in any shop I have ever worked in, that was lucky enough to have either.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have a drum sander on my wish list and this review has been helpful.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess I just added a drum sander to the list of tools I need before I die!! nice review…...I have been trying to justify getting one and your review has helped…..


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

I doubt anyone would envy the look I received when my wife got the credit card bill. Water under the bridge now…. but the sandpaper was expensive.

If I had it to do again I would make the same purchase….Next time, I will exercise a little more discretion with the credit card statement.


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

I've had the same machine-okay, mine says Performax on it, but it's the same machine-for about 9 months now, and I couldn't agree more. I bought mine used with very few hours on it.

These things may be slooooowww, but they're very accurate when properly set up. I wouldn't tackle an end-grain cutting board without it.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Great review!
I have the same one and I love it. I use it more often than the planer.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

I was just looking at them at Grizzly's here in Williamsport ,PA. On my wish list as well. Cost??


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*This machine can be slow. I am accustomed to my planer hogging off large chunks of wood in a couple of minutes. This tool is not meant to replace a planer. It takes significantly longer to get wood to your desired thickness.*

Remember the sander is for finishing smoothing only, you should not be removing more than 1/8 material.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

Ben,
Great review! I've been using the 22-44 Jet for a couple of years now and could not agree more with the conclusion that these machines are indespensible. I have found that my work is much easier to complete and much quicker than using old winding sticks and block sanders!-LOL The tool allows me to use all different dimensioned wood for projects as well. Sometimes a 1/2" board is just too thick for the proper aesthetic look and the sander allows me to quickly remedy that. Great tool and a must have!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## johnzo (Sep 29, 2010)

Great review and interestingly enough your general comments also are true of my shop-built "full featured drum sander" that I built last winter (see it listed under 'Hot Projects'). In fact, in the woodworking I do, I haven't operated my 15" Grizzly planer since I finished the sander. No more snipe or tear-out with the sander - just nice, controllable stock removal! My 16" DS doesn't look as pretty as your 'store bought' machines, but right now (next to my table saw) it's my favorite power tool in the shop! To my way of thinking, increased milling time is a worthwhile trade off for accuracy!
John Z


----------



## john925 (Jun 1, 2010)

Well after reading all of the reviews, both here on Lumberjocks and on line, dispite the high cost, I decided to go ahead and order a 16-32 and took advantage of the yearly 15% sale. Well all I can say is WOW! I assembled the sander today - and proceeded to immediatly give it the test. I'm a segmented bowl turner and had many rings already glued up waiting for leveling. The Jet 16-32 did an absolute beautiful job of sanding down the rings. I am so impressed. It was hard to believe all the positive comments I read from others but I'm one convinced wood worker - anyone out there doubting it's quality - don't - it's a fantastic machine. No problem with tracking. eveything works as it's supposed to work. Thanks all of you who ultimatly convinced me to go for it. Hard to believe I waited so long to get one.

John H.


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

John,

I am glad you like it. I hope you get as much enjoyment from yours as I have from mine.


----------



## MikeSpanky (Sep 1, 2014)

I see this is an older post but it's just what needed. Today I've been reviewing this drum sander in particular. It seems to have the features I want. You're article has helped confirm my decision.


----------

